# The most commonly misspelled word at VI-Control is…



## gpax (Dec 23, 2021)

And it may be the most frequently misspelled word that gets posted in a thread as well:

*sure* 

And yet I constantly see people placing an “h” where there is no such letter in the spelling. Moreover, no such word exists with an “h,” unless one is intentionally referencing a brand of microphone. 

But even if that is the intention, any brand name should always be capitalized as a proper noun: 

*Shure*

And while some may wonder why a spell checker would not simply highlight the error, all I can tell you is that I’m shure any dictionary will also clarify how to properly spell this word.


----------



## muk (Dec 23, 2021)

Are you sore it is the most commonly misspelled word on Vi-C?

Anyway, I wanted to complement the Vi-C membership for their interesting discussions about which libraries compliment each other.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2021)

I must of had it all wrong then, I thought it was something entirely different


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 23, 2021)

It may come as a schock to you that there are many hear (if not a majority) who's first language is not english


----------



## LatinXCombo (Dec 23, 2021)

Hmm.

"ect" for "et cetera" (correct abbreviations: "etc." "&c." or "& cetera") == thirty-eight pages of results.







P.S. Someone's wasting resources if the search engine is actually indexing "teh" and "ect"! C'mon, use stop words, people...


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 23, 2021)

Its a common misconception that it's use is in error.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2021)

Your right


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 23, 2021)

True gelato and round rubbin’


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Your right


Its my favorite one!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 23, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Its a common misconception that it's use is in error.


Your absolutely rite my friend!


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Dec 23, 2021)

100% its/it's. And it's not just VI-control: plenty of developers need to learn proper use as well.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

This Fred is so gud….fanx


----------



## Henu (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2021)

JamelaBanderson said:


> 100% its/it's. And it's not just VI-control: plenty of developers need to learn proper use as well.


I've fallen foul of that so many times, myself :(


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 23, 2021)

Almost another lifetime ago for me, but, in the past I was a pro proofreader for technical-legal materials. 

Though I have lapsed into carelessness, I recall highly educated lawyers not getting "its" and "it's" right. 

I also remembered saving my hide once by not letting an exec use "infamous" to mean "held in high regard." Yikes.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 23, 2021)

It hurts my eyes each times when somebody writes "spicatto" or "spiccatto".

Some years ago, it was not unusual to see "Chello", iirc there was even a dev you used it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 23, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> It may come as a schock to you that there are many hear (if not a majority) who's first language is not english


On a serious note, I'm blown away by how good their English is. There are exceptions, of course, but for most of the people from non-English speaking countries, if they told me they were from the U.S., I would believe them.

Oh wait ... let me try that again ...

On a Sirius note, I'm blown away bi how good there English is.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 23, 2021)

ass long ass u understent me...


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 23, 2021)

Actually, I'm not so shure where you got that from.


----------



## lux (Dec 23, 2021)

as a non native I always struggle between "contest" and "context". Shure thing.

oh, and thursday-tuesday are typically swappable here.


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 23, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> On a serious note, I'm blown away by how good their English is. . .


I would guess that their English f-a-r exceeds my use of their native tongue.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 23, 2021)

As an old friend of mine once said: "There is no 'u' in "rumor"...wait, dammit, no _superfluous _'u'! You're going to screenshot this, aren't you?"


----------



## robcs (Dec 23, 2021)

Proper spelling and grammar: the difference between knowing your s**t and knowing you’re s**t 

But are you shure shure () is misspelt more often “then” other words on here? Maybe I should “of” checked some stats


----------



## JEPA (Dec 23, 2021)

I thing the most commonly miss bell world in 6-kontrol is:
Leggatto


----------



## robcs (Dec 23, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> It hurts my eyes each times when somebody writes "spicatto" or "spiccatto".
> 
> Some years ago, it was not unusual to see "Chello", iirc there was even a dev you used it.


I feel violated by those basic errors!


----------



## Vonk (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't like it when people loose their temper. Or anything else for that matter.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

JEPA said:


> I thing the most commonly miss bell world in 6-kontrol is:
> Leggatto


A library ain’t worth it’s salt if it ain’t got Lego…..😂


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 23, 2021)

robcs said:


> Proper spelling and grammar: the difference between knowing your s**t and knowing you’re s**t
> 
> But are you shure shure () is misspelt more often “then” other words on here? Maybe I should “of” checked some stats


Remember, kids - proper grammar is the difference between

I helped my uncle, Jack, off a horse.

and

I helped my uncle jack off a horse.


----------



## gpax (Dec 23, 2021)

I’m just surprised at how many here think they are more clever than I am.


----------



## gpax (Dec 23, 2021)

Henu said:


>


Exactly! My attempt at humor above was not intended to be commentary on anyone's language proficiency, but about the misappropriation of musician-speak.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 23, 2021)

it's "M"


----------



## Vik (Dec 23, 2021)

I see that many mix up there and their, but it could be due to autoconnect and not there own fault.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 23, 2021)

gpax said:


> but about the misappropriation of musician-speak.


Yep. Musicians can get so used to seeing and writing "Shure" that they unwittingly slip it in where "sure" should be. Whenever I write the word "according," the word "accordion" automatically rolls off my fingers because it's a word I've written a gazillion times. Spell-check doesn't catch it, so it's made for some interesting articles over the years.


----------



## cuttime (Dec 23, 2021)

The exceptions to the rules of English are the ones that make spelling wierd.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 23, 2021)

Does Hans Shimmer use shure?


----------



## thereus (Dec 23, 2021)

That's what's occupying your mind right now!?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2021)

Jaap said:


> Does Hans Shimmer use shure?


No. He does use Valhalla Zimmer though


----------



## Jaap (Dec 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> No. He does use Valhalla Zimmer though


Ok, tanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2021)

Jaap said:


> Ok, tanks


Dont mansion it


----------



## Jaap (Dec 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Dont mansion it


Shure ting!


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 23, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> It’s probably the same across the other countries in western Europe.


*cough* *cough* … remembering my English teachers.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 23, 2021)

What about thought, taught and though, tho?


----------



## Hadrondrift (Dec 23, 2021)

There is a standart spelling mistake both in English _and_ in German.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 23, 2021)

My apolojice. My Englice is not vari vel….

Never understood why words are spelled as they sound. 

Merry Christmas people of Music 🌟🎄


----------



## José Herring (Dec 23, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> Merry Christmas people of Music 🌟🎄


Marry Christmas


----------



## Fa (Dec 23, 2021)

Itallians lov tu spell Inglisc deir uei, az uel. Its a lot ov fan!

(and we do it better... of course  )


----------



## Saxer (Dec 23, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> There is a standart spelling mistake both in English _and_ in German.


I can‘t stand art.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 23, 2021)

"There's alot of options available which early adapters can use."

That sentence has 4 very common misspellings/grammatical infractions. Most folks typically only catch two of them, because the other two are so deeply baked into our everyday speech patterns.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 23, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I found 6!


D'oh, I found a fifth. But not sure about the sixth. I made that sentence up, so I was actually worried it might have more errors than I intended.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 23, 2021)

Haha... yes, the errors are real!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2021)

I could care less about spelling errors.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> "There's alot of options available which early adapters can use."
> 
> That sentence has 4 very common misspellings/grammatical infractions. Most folks typically only catch two of them, because the other two are so deeply baked into our everyday speech patterns.


1. There's / There are
2. alot / a lot
3. which / that
4. adapters / adopters


----------



## robcs (Dec 23, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I could care less about spelling errors.


So, go ahead. Care less! Personally, I couldn’t


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 23, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Remember, kids - proper grammar is the difference between
> 
> I helped my uncle, Jack, off a horse.
> and
> I helped my uncle jack off a horse.


This is material for the WinoGrande AI test!


----------



## artomatic (Dec 23, 2021)

Not a spelling but a punctuation error. To apostrophe or not to apostrophe?
About half of the posters here confuse "its" and "it's".
Its interesting how many bungle it's usage!


----------



## Fa (Dec 23, 2021)

I like the ritm of music...


----------



## robcs (Dec 23, 2021)

There's one mistake that defiantly makes my blood boil every time I see it. It makes me loose my sheet!


----------



## Denkii (Dec 23, 2021)

This thread will become this forum's hairloom.


----------



## Denkii (Dec 23, 2021)

artomatic said:


> Not a spelling but a punctuation error. To apostrophe or not to apostrophe?
> About half of the posters here confuse "its" and "it's".
> Its interesting how many bungle it's usage!


As a non native speaker with a language which nearly doesn't use apostrophes at all: I needed years to find it on the keyboard and build a routine to use properly. I knew it was wrong but I was just too lazy to go the extra mile.
Mobile phones and autocorrect helped a lot with that for me personally.


----------



## emasters (Dec 23, 2021)

As one of the world's worst spellers... my favorite is phonetic, which if spelled phonetically would be fonetick (or something similar). But alas, it's not even spelled the way it sounds (which is its meaning as a word). It's no wonder spelling is so challenging...


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 23, 2021)

emasters said:


> But alas, it's not even spelled the way it sounds


For example, GHOTI = "fish"

GH as in "enough"
O as "women"
TI as in "fiction"


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I once saw a banner on a website with spelling mistakes in it 🙂
> 
> *runs away and hides*!


I concorde!


----------



## AMBi (Dec 23, 2021)

Saw someone spell 'color' as 'colour'

Absolutely disgusting

Then they tried using their disabilities as an excuse

"But I'm literally Briti--"

Don't care. Leave


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2021)

gpax said:


> Exactly! My attempt at humor above was not intended to be commentary on anyone's language proficiency, but about the misappropriation of musician-speak.


Ah but you are among other creatives, got to expect things to go in unexpected directions...  So far so good, though, eh? I think we needed to be able to connect around something light (yet also serious) and not take things too seriously. 

I'd call this thread a !


----------



## rgames (Dec 23, 2021)

Data.

The word "data" is plural. It is as grammatically incorrect to say "The data is clear" as it is to say "The cookies is tasty" because both "data" and "cookies" are plural. The grammatically correct statement is "The data are clear." The singular form of "data" is "datum".

I love that one because even supposed grammar police screw that one up on a regular basis. And there's nothing more satisfying than correcting the grammar police.

The other one I see butchered quite often is fewer and less. Fewer is discretized. Less is continuous. So you have less money but fewer dollars.

Lie and lay are another pair that are almost always screwed up. Lie is intransitive - i.e. it does not convey action. So you lie down to sleep but you lay down a key.

And speaking of "i.e." - that and "e.g." are constantly screwed up. "i.e." is "that is" and "e.g." is "for example". 

And yeah, their/there/they're and its/it's. And I'm old school grammar so "they" is plural, not appropriate to apply to a single person. But to be grammatically correct you have to pick a sex...

But anyhoo... language is defined by how it's used. The laws of grammar and language are descriptive, not prescriptive. Just like the laws of music.

And I can't remember the names of people I just met but until the day I die I'll remember that "lie" is the intransitive form of "lay." God help me.

rgames


----------



## MisteR (Dec 23, 2021)

A lot of folks are spelling "lose" with an extra "o". But that word is "loose", which is the opposite of "tight". It is not commonly used as a verb. "Loose" is an adjective (usually). You do not "loose" your money buying sample libraries, unless you imagine yourself using a catapult to fire flaming barrels of money at Spitfire Castle.


----------



## Pyro861 (Dec 23, 2021)

rgames said:


> But anyhoo... language is defined by how it's used. The laws of grammar and language are descriptive, not prescriptive. Just like the laws of music.


Can you explain the difference between anyhoo and anyhow?
Is anyhoo just an old cowboy way of saying anyhow somehow? (somehoo?!)


----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2021)

Weather you mean misspelled or misused my nomination would be VST when someone is referring to a plugin or synth. 😜


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2021)

[Verse 1]
Talk, it's only talk
Arguments, agreements
Advice, answers
Articulate announcements
It's only talk

[Verse 2]
Talk, it's only talk
Babble, burble, banter
Bicker, bicker, bicker
Brouhaha, balderdash, ballyhoo
It's only talk
Back talk

[Verse 3]
Talk talk talk, it's only talk
Comments, cliches, commentary, controversy
Chatter, chit-chat, chit-chat, chit-chat
Conversation, contradiction, criticism
It's only talk
Cheap talk

[Verse 4]
Talk, talk, it's only talk
Debates, discussions
These are words with a D this time
Dialog, duologue, diatribe
Dissention, declamation
Double talk, double talk

[Verse 5]
Talk, talk, it's all talk
Too much talk
Small talk
Talk that trash
Expressions, editorials
Explanations, exclamations, exaggerations
It's all talk
Elephant talk


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> [Verse 1]
> Talk, it's only talk
> Arguments, agreements
> Advice, answers
> ...




I love Robert Fripp,King Crimson etc….. actually for more than 50 years! But those strange YouTube videos of covers he’s doing with his wife WTF! 😱

I’d be talking to an attorney and carefully looking at the prenup if i was in that situation 😂


----------

